# When do GW preorders go up for sale?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Based on something @Zion said in a thread about the Khorne book, is it the case that new releases go up for preorder on Fridays?

If so, at what time? 

Trying not to miss the Daemonkin preorder window.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, here's the answer:



> New products are available to pre-order on our webstore almost every Friday at 7:00pm (UK time). 8 days later (every Saturday) these new releases will be available on the shelves of Games Workshop stores and independent retailers. Occasionally, certain new products will have a different pre-order period so we recommend subscribing to our newsletter to ensure you’re always up to date. You can subscribe to our newsletter here.
> 
> Pre-ordering guarantees that you’ll be among the first to get your hands on the hottest new books and miniatures. If you order at any point on the pre-order weekend, and choose to have your products delivered to your nearest Games Workshop Store, then they will be ready and waiting for you on the day of launch, the following Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------

